# KY - RED senior purebred, GORGEOUS girl!!!!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Twiggy is an AWESOME dog!!! This sweet girl looks to be older possibly 8 years old or more but she is energetic and just the life of the party and she is very sweet. More info soon.










ADOPTION HOURS: Wednesday through Saturday from 10 AM to 5 PM (closed for lunch 12-1), Central Time. Our adoption fees are $75.00 for dogs/puppies, $60.00 for kittens and $50.00 for cats. These fees include one Rabies vaccination, one 5-way distemper/parvo vaccination, one bordetella vaccination, deworming with Panacur or Nemex and the spay/neuter surgery.
If the puppy or kitten is too young to be spayed/neutered then a $30 deposit is required IN ADDITION TO the adoption fee and the deposit will be refunded when proof of the spay/neuter surgery is either mailed or brought by the shelter in the form of a receipt from a veterinarian's office.

# Franklin, KY
# 270-776-2507


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Bump for this baby! If the guy doesn't call me back about the 10 year old on craigslist, I'd be happy to foster this one if someone can pull/adopt (I'll pay the fee) and we could get a transport together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

Did you contact Grrand about her. I bet they would take her if they have the room.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh wow, she is beautiful! I wish she was closer, I would ask DH if I could foster her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll help with transport. It's too far for me to pull though.
Do you have a foster set up?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It would have been me, but looks like I am getting the chunky girl tonight. So... can you contact KY rescues? I still sound ridiculous on the phone (flu!) lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent an email to GRRAND


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sound ridulous on the phone because I cry! I think that is what made the lady take pity on me and let me put in "lost dog" report on Rebel so they could tell me he was there, but it isn't generally useful.
Anybody out there who could foster? I'll cowboy up and call if I know she has somewhere to go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping-we need some Kentucky people!

KYGUY on here, Jeremy is in Kentucky.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Is anybody working on her? I don't know any rescue people to contact.
I'd help in any way I could.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Let me call and see if she is still there and what the deal is, how much time she has, etc.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Left a voicemail to call me back and give me a status on Twiggy. Will keep you posted!


----------

